# Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 07/2008



## PCGH_Chris (9. Mai 2008)

*Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 07/2008*

Hallo zusammen!

Zur Planung der kommenden Ausgabe... aktuell stehen auf meinem Plan:

*Test/Aktuell:*
- MÜ Mainboards (X48, P45, 780, 790i etc)
- TFTs ab 24 Zoll
- MÜ Surround-Soundsysteme (endlich)
- 70 Grafikkarten im Vergleichstest (doch keine 100  )

*Praxis:*
- XP-Skript-Workshop
- Jährliches Kühlungs-Special
- DSL für Spieler
- Prozessor-Skalierung ("Fps-Killer", wie bei Grafikkarten in der 05)
- Hybrid-SLI

Plus natürlich einige weitere heiße Themen, die ich aus Gründen des Konkurrenzschutzes hier noch nicht preisgeben möchte...

Die Ausgabe erscheint am 4. Juni 2008

Bitte um zahlreiche Vorschläge/Anregungen


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 07/2008*

Hiho, 
klingt ja schonmal ganz interessant 

wie wärs mal wieder mit ein paar Tests von Netzteilen, die kleiner als 600 W sind? In euren Einkaufsführer stehen nämlich nur NTs über 600 Watt und wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, sind diese für die meisten User vollkommen überdimensioniert und auch ziemlich teuer 

Wenn ihr ein Enermax PRO82+ 385W (so für 2, 3, 4 Wochen) zum Testen haben wollt schickt mir einfach eine PN 

MFG


----------



## PCGH_Chris (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 07/2008*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> [...]
> wie wärs mal wieder mit ein paar Tests von Netzteilen, die kleiner als 600 W sind? [...]



Kommt... schon bald


----------



## Atosch (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 07/2008*

Ich fände einen Gehäusetest von Cases <80 sehr interessant da nicht jeder bereit ist für ein Case mehr als besagte 80 auszugeben. Schön wäre es wenn ein paar mit Fenster dabei wären. So sachen wie das Rebel 9 oder das NZXT Apollo. Oder das Thermaltake Swing. So günstigere Sachen eben. Nicht immer ab 100 aufwärts.


----------



## HamburgerJungs (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 07/2008*

Ein Test / eine neue Rubrik für den Einkaufsführer : Chipsatzkühler ; wäre für den ein oder anderen sicher interessant

Ansonsten fand ich das aktuelle Heft gut !


----------



## 2000Miles (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 07/2008*

Wie wäre es denn noch mit einem Vergleich Hysbrid SLI zu Hybrid Crossfire?

Das Hybrid SLI schneller ist, ist ja klar da nur eine 9800HTX oder 9800GX2 eingesetzt werden kann.

Ach und noch ein Wunsch: Weniger Werbung


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 07/2008*



Atosch schrieb:


> Ich fände einen Gehäusetest von Cases <80 sehr interessant da nicht jeder bereit ist für ein Case mehr als besagte 80 auszugeben. Schön wäre es wenn ein paar mit Fenster dabei wären. So sachen wie das Rebel 9 oder das NZXT Apollo. Oder das Thermaltake Swing. So günstigere Sachen eben. Nicht immer ab 100 aufwärts.



dito

(CoolerMaster Elite serie)


----------



## Eiswolf93 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 07/2008*

Hi

@PCGH_Chris

Wie du geschrieben hast testet ihr TFT's über 24"(wie passend das ist , weil ich mir ende Juni einen neuen TFT mit 24" kaufen will)

Ich bin ein Esl-Gamer und suche eine reaktionsschnellen und schlierenfreien TFT.

Könnet ihr im Fazit ein empfehlung für "Hardcore-Gamer" machen??

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## potzblitz (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 07/2008*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> dito
> 
> (CoolerMaster Elite serie)



Würde ich mir auch Wünschen !!!

*Eine Test über Dämmungsmatten  Qualität und Verarbeitung / Silenttest und Temparaturen vorher-nachher  ! ! !*


----------



## Kreisverkehr (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 07/2008*

Zu der Mainboard-Übersicht: Könnt ihr mal beleuchten, inwieweit es mit der (In-)Kompatibilität der AM2+-Boards und den stärkeren Phenoms (X4 9850, ggf X4 9750 125W) steht? Gab ja mal Nachichten von Problemen mit günstigen Boards, fehlenden CPUs in den Kompatibilitätslisten der Hersteller, etc.

Wenn schon TFTs getestet werden, ist da auch ein Test von TN gegend S-PVA und Konsorten geplant? Und inwieweit sich diese von TFT-Fernsehern unterscheiden?


Gut, obligatorisch mal eine Mini-Kühlerübersicht von Früher bis heute...


----------



## .Disturbed. (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 07/2008*

In der aktuellen Ausgabe 6/2008 habt ihr ja schon ausführlich von DVB-T-Empfängern berichtet. So etwas ähnliches würde ich mir im Bezug auf "normale" TV-Karten(DVB-S, ...) wünschen. Dabei fände ich auch noch ein paar Tipps im Bezug auf Reciever interessant welche man per USB an den Computer anschließen kann. Außerdem fände ich es hierbei interessant welche Möglichkeiten es gibt, dafür einen TFT zu verwenden (Switches & co.)

mfg


----------



## push@max (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 07/2008*

Ich würd mich über die Mainboards freuen, ein Vergleich zwischen X48, P45 und wie sie jetzt alle heißen, denn hier verliert man schnell den Überblick.

Gibt es einen Leistungsunterschied zwischen dem P45 und X48?, wann sollte ich in ein X48 Board investieren?, alles Fragen die mich brennend interessieren würden, weil in den nächsten 2 Monaten ein neuer PC zusammengebaut wird und da muss die Basis mit dem Mainboard für die anderen Komponenten passen und für die Zukunft gerüstet sein.


----------



## Haekksler (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 07/2008*



2000Miles schrieb:


> Ach und noch ein Wunsch: Weniger Werbung


auch wenn ichs mir auch wünsch,
wird wohl kaum realisierbar sein


----------



## push@max (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 07/2008*

Das allererste was ich mir in jeder Ausgabe durchlese, ist was die Redakteure am eigenen PC gemacht haben...danach lese ich erst die ganzen anderen Artikel.

Vielleicht könnte man dieses Kaptitel weiter ausbauen und dafür eine Seite Werbung einsparen


----------



## nfsgame (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 07/2008*

- Marktübersicht Soundkarten (Xonar neu, Auzentech, usw..)
- TV-Karten (DVB-C, DVB-S)
- Tipps & Tricks für Folding at Home inkl. Prozessor & HD3xxx-Benchmark (vll um ein paar mehr leute zu überreden beim pcgh-Team mitzurechnen)
- das wars erstmal


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 07/2008*

Wie wärs mit nem Chipsatz-Kühler Special? Also mit How-To (SB-Kühler, NB, Mosfets..; alles was man beachten muss) und Mainboard-Kühler Tests. Und mich würde mal interesieren, ob man bei Standardkühlern, wo Mosfet, NB und SB mit Heatpipe verbunden sind, bedenkenlos den NB-Kühler "rausknipsen" kann, wenn mman zB nur NB-Kühler wechseln will. (<- Ist das ne blöde Idee? )


----------



## kmf (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 07/2008*

Ich hätte auch eine Anregung und zwar speziell bei Grakatests immer ein älteres Produkt mit einzubeziehen, ein verbreitetes aus der Vor- oder Vorvorgängerserie z.B. im aktuellem Rechner zum Vergleich mitlaufen zu lassen. Ältere Benches sind oft wegen neuerer Infrastruktur nicht mehr unbedingt miteinander vergleichbar. Und so sieht man deutlicher, das heißt viel weniger verzerrt, was es bringt, wenn man jetzt auf eine neue Grafikkarte baut.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 07/2008*



kmf schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch eine Anregung und zwar speziell bei Grakatests immer ein älteres Produkt mit einzubeziehen, ein verbreitetes aus der Vor- oder Vorvorgängerserie z.B. im aktuellem Rechner zum Vergleich mitlaufen zu lassen. Ältere Benches sind oft wegen neuerer Infrastruktur nicht mehr unbedingt miteinander vergleichbar. Und so sieht man deutlicher, das heißt viel weniger verzerrt, was es bringt, wenn man jetzt auf eine neue Grafikkarte baut.



Passend zu diesem Thema vergleichen wir übrigens in der PCGH 07_2008 70 Grafikchips.


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 07/2008*



nfsgame schrieb:


> - Tipps & Tricks für Folding at Home inkl. Prozessor & HD3xxx-Benchmark (vll um ein paar mehr leute zu überreden beim pcgh-Team mitzurechnen)
> - das wars erstmal



Genau so sehe ich das auch...aber entscheidend sind nicht wieviel mitrechnen, sondern das Durchhalte vermögen. von den glaub ich 900 foldern sind nur 250 aktiv...



Haekksler schrieb:


> auch wenn ichs mir auch wünsch,
> wird wohl kaum realisierbar sein


Kosten werden dadurch ja auch gedeckt. andererseits ist es gleich mal ganz gut zu gucken was das Testprodukt so kostet..

@Redaktion: wird es eine erweiterte AM+ Mainboard-MÜ geben?


----------



## Mayday21 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 07/2008*

Was ich mir wünschen würde wäre ein Übersicht über Soundkarten.
Immer wieder habe ich Probleme, eine Onboardsoundkarte oder die "tollen" Creative Soundkarten in Betrieb zu nehmen, insbesondere dann, wenn sie HD-Audio können. Je mehr Features sie haben, desto weniger funktionieren sie in der Regel.

Ich suche schon seit langem eine zuverlässige, grundsolide Soundkarte im unteren Preisbereich, die nichts weiter können muß als Stereo und Mikrofon - aber das bitte sofort und immer, auch unter Vista.


----------

